# Battery relocate?



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

So, as most of you all know, I have a John Deere 990. The battery sits in behind the front portion of the grill. My tractor is nearly 6 years old now, and I noticed that the paint inside the grill is blistering and beginning to rust really bad. Also, the battery is really difficult to get to. I'm concerned about eventual rust out of the tractors sheet metal grill, so I was looking into relocating the battery just behind my seat in a portion of the ROPS. I was thinking of fabbing up a nice tray to set the battery in, and attaching it with U bolts to the cross member of the ROPS just at the seat level. No mods to the ROPS, just using it as an anchor point. I'd need a longer and heftier positive cable, but this would put the battery in a spot where I could get to it easier, and it would prevent the errosion of my tractors sheet metal grill. Is this a good idea or are there better suggestions out there?


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

I suggest switching over to a sealed type battery. No fumes to corrode the radiatior or transmission cooler.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

TF Admin said:


> I suggest switching over to a sealed type battery. No fumes to corrode the radiatior or transmission cooler.


Are you suggesting one of those "maintenance free" batteries? I just droppeed a new "maintenance free" battery in there last week, when I discovered the corrosion and became very alarmed about it. I also thought about getting one of those plastic enclosures like those used in marine applications.


----------



## SHARTEL (Feb 11, 2009)

TF Admin said:


> I suggest switching over to a sealed type battery. No fumes to corrode the radiatior or transmission cooler.


:ditto:

The "Gel Cell" batteries (like the Optima) are truly maintenance free, designed un-vented and can be mounted at any position. A little pricey...but certainly less than longer *+* cables and fabricating a tray for relocation.

Shartel


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Here is the solution I came up with.

http://www.tractorforum.com/f292/solution-4000-ten-series-battery-corrosion-problem-8270/


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

SHARTEL said:


> :ditto:
> 
> The "Gel Cell" batteries (like the Optima) are truly maintenance free, designed un-vented and can be mounted at any position. A little pricey...but certainly less than longer *+* cables and fabricating a tray for relocation.
> 
> Shartel


I DEFINITELY agree with Shartel on this point. The only reason I did not go this route was because of the screwey battery post location that is on the 22NF battery that comes in the 4410. Pehaps the 990 battery is different.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

TF Admin said:


> I DEFINITELY agree with Shartel on this point. The only reason I did not go this route was because of the screwey battery post location that is on the 22NF battery that comes in the 4410. Pehaps the 990 battery is different.


No, it's a standard post battery. Thanks Shartel and Chief for the info. The wheels are already in motion on both counts!


----------



## SHARTEL (Feb 11, 2009)

MIB, 

Here's a link that offers free shipping from Optima which includes size, post position and other tid bits :

Optima Battery Optima Batteries Free Shipping! Best Service! Deep Cycle Batteries Yellow Blue Red Top Optimum

Shartel


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

SHARTEL said:


> MIB,
> 
> Here's a link that offers free shipping from Optima which includes size, post position and other tid bits :
> 
> ...


Already presented this to the wife..........She approved! Thanks for the help Shartel.


----------

